# 24" Disc Laufradsatz (kaufen? bauen?)



## wintermute (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir fuer meinen Grossen einen Rahmen "geschossen" habe (kona stinky JR, bitte keine Diskussionen Ueber den Sinn und Zweck  ) geht es jetzt so  langsam an den Aufbau.

Das groesste Problem was ich derzeit sehe sind die laufraeder. 24" ist ja noch schwerer zu finden als 20"

Kennt jemand einen Versender, der so etwas zu "humanen" preisen anbietet?

Selber zusammenbauen? Vorderraeder habe ich zwar schonein paar mal eingespeicht, aber bei Hinterraedern habe ich mich bisher immer druecken können. und einen gewissen Aufpreis bin ich schon bereit zu zahlen, damit ich darum herumkomme. Oder ist es gar nicht so schwer?

Danke fuers lesen 

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## trolliver (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

das ist alles relativ. Ich bin kein Einspeichprofi, aber wenn es anstand, habe ich es einfach gemacht. Immer normal dreifach gekreuzt. Ich habe jetzt keine Erinnerung daran, daß es beim Hinterrad deutlich schwerer gewesen wäre, ist ein paar Jährchen her. Die Anzugkraft ergibt sich ja immer aus der Mittenstellung des Laufrades am Zentrierständer. Nur Mut!

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deadpixel (4. Dezember 2012)

Humane Preise liegen ja im Auge des Betrachters.

1670 Gramm incl. Felgenband und Aufkleber für 259 Euronen mit Titan Schnellspanner.

http://cyclocross-store.de/product_info.php?info=p375_Laufradsatz-Gunsha-MTB-1600-Kids-Disc.html&XTCsid=910c6d02e0461d7e69d85bb9d06af797

oder halt mal bei actionsports.de nachfragen, 24 Zoll Felgen haben die auch im Verkauf

Poison-Bikes bietet auch 24 Zoll an:
http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/201230112/Fahrradteile_und_Zubehoer/Komplett-Laufraeder/26er-MTB/Laufradsets-fuer-EXTREME-Scheibenbremsen/26-Laufradsatz-Sun-Single-Track-Weiss-Shimano-Deore.htm

Hier finden sich im Forum zum Selbstaufbau auch noch so einige Verdächtige.


----------



## wintermute (4. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
danke Euch fuer die Antworten.
 @trolliver: danke fuers Mutmachen ;-)
Was mir noch "angst" macht ist die richtige Berechnung der Speichenlaenge. Wie gesagt 24" ist nicht gerade gaengig. Aber ein bisschen entspannter bin ich jetzt schon.

 @deadpixel:
Ja, der Begriff "humer Preis" ist wahrscheinlich fuer jeden anders definiert. Den ersten Link habe ich ja auch schon gefunden, aber das finde ich wirklch ganz schoen heftig. Gewichtstechnisch natuerlich ganz vorn, aber der Preis...

Danke fuer den Link zu dem anderen Thread, den hatte ich beim Suchen gar nicht gefunden.


Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## trolliver (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe mir die Speichenlänge immer berechnen lassen, kam immer hin. Wenn du alles bei einem Laden kaufst, machen die das auf Wunsch meist ohnehin. Wenn nur die Speichen, brauchst du ihnen nur die Modelle der Nabe und der Felge anzugeben.

Oliver


----------



## mutternatur (4. Dezember 2012)

bei Actionsports gibts Supra BH Felgen in 24" zu einem guten Preis.

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufraeder/Felgen/Alex-SUPRA-BH-Felge-schwarz-24-Zoll::31791.html


----------



## FreddyCH (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

Humane Preise??? na ja aber hier, für den Preis ist alles fertig.

http://funtrailer.de/shop/de/ZUBEHOeR/KANIABIKE

oder

http://woba-radstudio.de/
woba Spezial Wheel-Set24, 1475gr, ca.199.-

Grüße

Freddy


----------



## Mamara (5. Dezember 2012)

Disk und stabil ist gesucht...


----------



## superseven77 (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Hier was zu 24" Felgen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425203&page=3

So hab ich das gemacht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=553689

Ich habe 80 für die Naben, ca. 55 für die Felgen und dann beim Laufradbauer nochmal
110 für die Speichen (Sapim Race) und das Zusammenbauen bezahlt.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Mamara (5. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht sollte er wegen der Felgen mal die spätere Reifengröße nennen. Kona Stinky hört sich ja schon nach schwererem Gerät für härteren Einsatz an.


----------



## wintermute (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

danke an alle fuer die hilfreichen Tips und Links.

    @Mamara: Ja, Einsatzbereich, gute Frage. Ich persönlich faende es natuerlich "cool", wenn mein Grosser es mit diesem noch aufzuauenden Geraet richtig krachen lassen wuerde (ich bin da als "gemuetlicher" tourer leider das falsche Vorbild), aber erzwingen kann ich es nicht. 

Ich wuerde jetzt nicht nur die Haelfte der Speichen nehmen, oder sowas aehnliches, aber leichte Discnaben (soweit bezahlbar) und leichte Speichen und ein leichter Mantel (2.0 ist genug) sollte durchaus reichen meiner Meinung nach. Mein Grosser ist mit seinen dann 7-8 Jahren (wenn das Bike "ueberreicht" werden soll) bestimmt noch kein Schwergewicht, und wenn er es dann wirklich krachen lassen wuerde kann man immer noch (mache ich dann auch gerne) die Stabilitaet verbessern. Er wird in naeherer Zukunft ganz bestimmt keine meterhohen Drops machen. Da bin ich definitiv das falsche Vorbild 

Die Frage, ob es mit diesem Szenario unbedingt ein Freeridefully sein musste ist sicher nicht ganz unberechtigt, aber die Diskussion gab es auch schon einige Male hier. Und jetzt liegt der Rahmen bei mir und schreit nach Teilen 

Wuerdest Du (mamara) anderes vorschlagen?

Viele grüsse

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke da sollte ne Alex Ace20 dicke ausreichen, auch noch mit etwas dickeren 2.1er Rocket Ron oder so(Imho momentan der beste 24" Kompromiss für sowas).


----------



## stivinix (6. Dezember 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Ich denke da sollte ne Alex Ace20 dicke ausreichen, auch noch mit etwas dickeren 2.1er Rocket Ron oder so(Imho momentan der beste 24" Kompromiss für sowas).



Mein Kleiner fährt genau diese kombi an seinem 24"... funktioniert bestens.


----------



## hakenschlag (9. Dezember 2012)

NS bikes bauen eine 24 zoll felge für den dirt und street bereich, die nur 500 gr schwer aber sehr stabil ist. wenn du noch fragen hast oder hilfe beim einspeichen brauchst sag bescheid


----------



## renntiger (28. Februar 2014)

Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem 24" Laufradsatz. Dabei bin ich auf die Felge Dohan Kinetix Comp gestoßen:
http://www.onestopfahrradshop.de/ep...DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/80008/Products/02095271
Leider gibts keine Angaben zum Gewicht. 32 Loch wäre ja ideal. Weiß jemand mehr dazu?


----------



## Deleted368138 (30. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hole mal demn Thread aus der Versenkung. Und erzähl mak kurz den Hingtergrund meiner Anfrage. 

Ich hab meinem Sohn zum Geburtstag hier über Forum ein Kania 24er geschenkt. Da ich gerne auch bei Zwifte fahre, kennt er die Strecken da natürlich auch und würde dir auch gerne fahren. Klar, ich habe noch ne günstige Rolle, auf die ein 24er Rad passt und wenn er will, soll er doch mit mir mitfahren. Da ich jetzt nicht gerne jeden dritten Tag den Mantel tauschen will (wir fahren entweder die "ruppigen" Wanderwege, Waldautobahnen oder erste Versuche mit Tempo durch "flowige" Trails zu fahren) überlegte ich ein zweites Hinterrad anzuschaffen. Leider habe ich im Netz nix passsendes gefunden. Da ich aber noch ne Tektro Darko im Kelle habe und das Kania Scheibenbremsenaufnahmen hat, kam ich auf die Idee das LR selber zu bauen. Nun wollte ich hier einmal nach Tips für Felge und Nabe für den oben beschriebenen Einsatzbereich fragen. 

Ich komme eher vom RR fahren und kenne mich nicht wirklich aus - und hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt eine vernünftige Lösung zu finden. Über Sinn - oder besser Unsinn - der Scheibenbremse lässt sich ja streiten. Aber bevor die weiter im Keller liegt, kann ich die auch verbauen - wenn es denn Kindergeeignete Griffe gibt.

Was meint ihr? Bekommt man für ca. 130€ ein vernünftiges HR gebaut? Wenn ja, mit welchen Teilen?

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Kommentare

Gruß Dirk


----------

